# Satin Balls for slow healthy weight gain?



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

I know I'm all over this forum in the most random places, but being a relatively new dog owner, especially with a "special" dog like Callie (who has plenty of issues), I have lots of questions!

Callie was 48 lbs when I adopted her. He ribs were (and still are) visible when she wiggles her butt around, and the vet did state that she was slightly underweight, but didn't seem to be concerned. The cardiologist I took her to (she has mild SAS as well) also mentioned that she was underweight, which in her situation, I suppose, is better than overweight. She was a finicky eater and still is, but I switched her food from Blue Buffalo to Science Diet Puppy food (per my vet's recommendation) and she seems to like it much better. However, I'm giving her about 2 cups twice a day and she will hardly eat half of the bowl in each sitting. If i sit with her next to her food bowls, she eats about 2/3 of the bowl, and I have tried putting gravy, which sometimes helps, and sometimes is just a sticky mess. 

She LOVES canned food, cooked chicken, and rice, but I don't want to spoil her and feed her this stuff all the time. I would prefer her to be on dry food, witht he occasional chicken here, etc. However, the other day when I weighed her, she had actually dropped 4 lbs in the past 2 months, and is down to 44 lbs. She is eating better, her stools are normal, and I can't figure out why she would be losing weight. She was also spayed, and supposedly they gain weight after a spay.  Other than switching to regular food for awhile, and being patient, what suggestions might you have to offer? 

I read about Satin Balls here, but saw that it was for rapid weight gain in show dogs. Callie needs slow, healthy weight gain, especially taking into account her SAS. She's going into the vet Tuesday, so I'll be talking to the vet some more about my concerns then, but I just wanted some feedback from people who might've had experience with underweight pups, or who had used Satin Balls for slow weight gain if that was possible, or if they were even good for dogs. I know they use raw hamburger and with her heart condition I am hesitant to give her raw meats for fear of her contracting some nasty bacteria. 

Thanks!


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

pinkgatorgirl said:


> I know I'm all over this forum in the most random places, but being a relatively new dog owner, especially with a "special" dog like Callie (who has plenty of issues), I have lots of questions!
> 
> Callie was 48 lbs when I adopted her. He ribs were (and still are) visible when she wiggles her butt around, and the vet did state that she was slightly underweight, but didn't seem to be concerned. The cardiologist I took her to (she has mild SAS as well) also mentioned that she was underweight, which in her situation, I suppose, is better than overweight. She was a finicky eater and still is, but I switched her food from Blue Buffalo to Science Diet Puppy food (per my vet's recommendation) and she seems to like it much better. However, I'm giving her about 2 cups twice a day and she will hardly eat half of the bowl in each sitting. If i sit with her next to her food bowls, she eats about 2/3 of the bowl, and I have tried putting gravy, which sometimes helps, and sometimes is just a sticky mess.
> 
> ...


I would not feed Satin Balls in Callie's situation, unless under the advisement of a veterinarian. They do cause rapid weight gain. 
I would suggest that you try the "15 minute Rule" with her. That is, put her food down, and if she hasn't eaten it within 15 minutes, it is taken up until her next meal. My guess is that she is training you to give her "the good stuff". She'd likely LOVE Satin Balls, and after having them, I think she'd refuse kibble even more once you tried to introduce it. 
As for Science Diet, it is really not an optimum food. There are other kibbles that would serve her needs better. I might try ProPlan Performance.


----------



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

forgot to include pictures so you can kind of see how tiny she is.. the second one is from a few weeks ago, but you can see her ribs with the way she is laying. the first one really doesnt do much for her "figure" if you will, but she wouldnt stand still - sorry! 

She is 20 inches tall, and 36 inches from nose to butt, if that helps. I doubt shes hugely underweight, but I just want her to put on a few lbs so people stop telling me that shes "a skinny little thing." it makes me feel bad!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

If you can see ribs she is too skinny.

Ideally you want to be able to easily feel the ribs, but not see them.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I agree with PG-I don't think Satin Balls would be the best thing for her. Did she like the Blue Buffalo that she was on before, and did she seem to be doing well on it? If so, I would switch her back to that. If not, there are a lot of other foods that you could try.

Vets like Science Diet because they sell it, and because Science Diet spends a lot of money wooing vets. It's not the worst food but it is certainly far from the best.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Oh, and even if you say she has lost weight, I think she looks like a happier, healthier puppy in the first photo! Kudos to you for taking such good care of her


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I agree with the other posts, science diet isn't the greatest (I wouldn't consider feeding it at all). Satin balls do work great, however they are a lot of work to make. I would switch to a better quality food and do the 15 minute rule. 

Premade raw from a good supplier should be fine if you want to feed raw, they usually process and freeze everything very quickly so there's minimal bacteria. There can be just as much of a problem with bacteria on kibble and chews, as well as everything else.

Storee was HORRIBLY skinny until she was about 2 and a half, didn't matter how much she ate, I constantly got comments about her being too thin. But, once she matured she almost overnight started to gain and keep it, she's still thin but not as bad...

Lana


----------



## pinkgatorgirl (Oct 21, 2009)

Thank you all for your input! After hearing what everyone has to say, it sounds like Science Diet isn't a very good food, contrary to what my vet's office believes. I hate to keep switching her food, but I'm assuming in this instance, it will benefit her if I can find one that she likes that has better nutritional value. 

She did not like blue buffalo very much, so I will not be going to that, and I have done a little online research and found that brands such as Orijen, Innova, and Wellness seem to be the "best" ones out there. I'll be doing a little more research, and most likely will switch her to one of those premium dog foods. I just hate to mess with her digestive system again, but I'll be sure to slowly introduce it to her diet.


----------



## Duke's Momma (Mar 1, 2007)

She definanely looks too thin in the second picture. I've been fighting with Duke's weight as well and someone sent me the recipies for these. The problem I have with them is Duke has kidney issues and these are too high in protein and if there's a pancreas issue, they're very high in fat as well.

Unless you know your dog really well and the complete health issues, I wouldn't feed them. Just my opinion. I do understand, however, the desire to have her gain weight.

Have you tried feeding smaller meals throughout the day? Are you able to do that?

She's a cutey, btw. You'll find the right thing for her and she'll excell - you'll see.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

My Oriana is one of those hard to put weight on girls. I feed her a raw diet (Oma's Pride) and too that I am adding a GOOD sized meatball (80% lean beef) and a raw egg mixed in. I was making satin balls but she did not seem to tolerate either the grains or maybe the molasses. She was gnawing on her feet. Since stopping the satin balls this has also ceased. 
I would make the switch from Science Diet to any premium food VERY slowly. They are much richer than the Science Diet and if switched too quickly likely to upset her system (loose runny stools). And you should not feed as much of the premium food as you are now feeding for the same reason. Good luck in what ever food you settle on. :wavey:

Almost forgot - she is a real cutie! :heartbeat


----------



## maquignon (Dec 23, 2009)

Sounds like your dog is more intelligent than your vet. Choice of dog foods is much too important to leave to your vet. Blue Buffalo is a great food. Switch back but don't over feed. Its much more nutrient dense than Science Diet and she needs much less.


----------

